# Food Diary



## Barbie1 (Aug 11, 2017)

I wanna start keeping track of what I eat to try and change my eating habits / eat better overall.Current weight 134.0 pounds age 29 height 5'8  or 5'9 idk its been a while.Type 1 diabetic 

*Dinner *- salmon with crab stuffing , salted caramel granola bar 
Sparkling Ice lemonade sparkling water with vitamins and antioxidants - 2 bottles

*Snack -* I shouldnt be eating after dinner but yeah .... 

Piece of lemon garlic chicken breast grilled

Smart ones mexican rice and beans added butter / salt / pepper to add taste 

Special K dark chocolate and pomegranate snack bar

Day 1 of my diet not too bad ..... lots of protein

Day 2

*Breakfast *- Piece of grilled lemon garlic chicken breast, sparkling ice lemonade water , 2 special K dark chocolate pomegranate snack bar like a granola bar ,drank some  sugar coke just to keep my blood sugar elevated

*Lunch - *​half of  Some brown honey wheat bread , side salad with shredded cheese , red onions , tomato , crutons , cucumber , ranch dressing 
Diet coke , slim fast 100 calorie pack baked chips sour cream and onion

*Dinner *- lemon garlic chicken breast grilled , slim fast 100 calorie pack sour cream and onion chips ,Organic white cheddar Doritos , Boom Chicka Pop cheddar cheese Popcorn , Sparkling Ice Lemonade water 


*Snacks* - Mint chocolate Truffle The cheesecake factory at home brand idk must be new I only had one piece though.

Day 3 

Weight 132.4 pounds

*Breakfast *- Slim fast 100 calorie pack chips  Coke with sugar , some grilled lemon chicken breast a few small pieces / bites that were left , ranch sauce and organic Doritos white cheddar chips

*Snacks *- Harvest snaps snappea crisps flavored green peas baked black pepper flavor , mint chocolate truffle one piece of chocolate 

*Lunch *- sparkling ice lemonade water , boom chicka pop cheddar popcorn , smart ones santa fe rice and beans


----------

